# Classical musicians!



## weeniemcmilligan (Sep 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else here is a classical musician. I'm currently in school studying music performance at a conservatory. I play the violin, and I have been playing since I was 5 years old. It's sort of been the basis of my life thus far, and I love meeting other classical musicians. 

So, are you out there, fellow orchestra folk? What instruments do you play?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not quite as far into my years of study, I'm only in my third year of high school unfortunately, but I guess for the most part I am a classical percussionist. I would love to go into music performance/percussion studies, and that is actually my intended major should college auditions pop up. 

This is my 4th year in the concert setting, 5th year playing any form of drums/percussion.


----------



## Eleziek (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm currently a third year music theory and composition student. I started on Viola at age five and picked up saxophone in the 4th grade, but what I truly enjoy is observing and composing music. I don't really have any terribly recent works up on my profile, but I'm working on getting a better recording of some things to put up.


----------



## Aden (Sep 26, 2012)

Just started taking violin lessons a few months ago because I've always wanted to learn. Wouldn't be so presumptuous as to call myself a 'classical musician' yet, though :v


----------



## Oly (Sep 28, 2012)

I would gladly play any orchestral instrument if i could afford to own one. x3

I can play pretty much any strings, no training but I know the basics of technique and know plenty about playing guitar and bass both fretted and fretless. I'd want to practice a few days before playing any show in public, but i could pick up a violin or a cello and jam on it immediately.

I have always wanted to learn saxophone, or any other wind instrument.

There's the fact that i don't know and don't care to learn to sight-read proper notation though... that'd exclude me from most classical music situations. x3 I know plenty of theory, i just can't read notation fluidly.


----------



## Kryptokontra (Oct 3, 2012)

I was a theory/comp major in college and currently a professional trombone and euphonium player and jazz piano hobbyist.  I admit, I teach and play the classical brass stuff to pay the bills, but I love jazz and writing contemporary stuff more. 

~Kontra


----------



## DepressedHalfNote (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been playing Alto Saxophone for 2 years. I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but I'm first chair and called the music prodigy. I can also play every saxophone if you were to provide it.


----------



## Wox (Oct 10, 2012)

Well if you consider the piano a orchestra instrument, which it very well could be, I have been playing that for 5 years


----------



## sunandshadow (Oct 11, 2012)

Not a classical musician, but I'm writing the libretto for an original opera, which is sort of related.


----------



## OllzTheCheetah (Oct 20, 2012)

im currently a first year student studying Music. I have been classicaly trained since i was 8 on the Clarinet Saxophone and flute. I like to play jazz and also write using the twelve tone row technique because im a big fan of Schoenburg, Berg and Webern and 20th century classical music such as Pulonc, Bartok, Debussy and Stravinsky.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 28, 2012)

Piano and Horn here.

Not really classical, just a baroque pretentio.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

Ohh let me see:

Violin - School orchestra leader
Clarinet (and bass clarinet [practically the same fingerings])
Piano (Self taught, no lessons)
Flute - My mother taught me a few basics, but I'm quite rusty.
Recorders (Including descant, alto and tenor recorders).

So yeah, I play a lot.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm more of a metal musician, but I used to play clarinet for an orchestra a little while back.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 28, 2012)

Euphonium: first chair
Trumpet: Second Chair
Trombone: Third Chair
Marching Baritone:  Second Chair


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

I learned (and still remember) how to play the tuba and baritone. Nothing too special. 

Edit: I derped and forgot to mention that I learned these instruments back in the seventh grade.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 2, 2013)

I began learning piano in March. Well I don't exactly have a "piano" at the moment, rather a cheapo Casio keyboard, but meh, better than nothing xD Anyway I plan to buy something much better this year.

I already had a guitar in my hands once or twice, and I plan to learn guitar in the future. I'd like to learn drums too.

All this with no lessons, by myself, 'cause I'm cheap xD


----------



## GFHoundel (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm an aspiring professional composer, just out of undergrad! If you're interested in new music, please look at my FA page (GFHoundel) and look at some of my submissions. I've got a lot more music than I've posted at this point, so if you like what you hear, please PM me!
I play piano as well (so-so), and am trying to teach myself classical guitar.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been playing this bad boy recently.


----------



## verathevix (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, I am a classical musician, you know, one of those really stuck up ones with a rod up their backside who like the smell of their own gas. 

I am a violinist mainly, I was a soloist for a bit with my Conservatory Orchestra ( https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10040033/ ) though now I mostly play with my pianist.
I also am an early music performer, so I play the viol, lyra da braccio, rebec and other odd fiddles.
I sing medieval, renaissance and baroque songs and play the accordion in a folk music band.


----------

